# ABG Interpretation CPT?



## Partha (Jan 25, 2010)

What is the CPT code(s) for Arterial Blood Gas interpretation?

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2010)

Unless there is something new I know of no code for this, it just part of the physician MDM to interpret labs.


----------

